
New York Is a Genuine Tech Hub - pgodzin
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/new-york-tech-jobs-amazon-hq2.html
======
sideshowmel
Was it ever not a tech hub? Every time I speak with a tech person from New
York I feel a hint of inferiority complex.

